# how long have you had ferrets?



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm just curious really.

I got my first ferret 6 years ago this coming spring. i got her as a two year old and she had no name but was referred to as Jill so it stuck. She's still with us now and is a lovely girl. she climbs in my pockets and goes to sleep or hides food in my pockets. i've quite often got half way back to the house and realise Jilly is in my pocket 

and here's Jilly


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Ive had ferrets . 17 year almost 18 they are fantastic pets. I wouldnt be without them.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow Fade to Grey...theres a blast from the past

and your Jilly is adorable:001_wub: ive never had ferrets but i think theyre so comical and very gorgeous!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

here is one of Tias sons Noush at 7 month old


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> here is one of Tias sons Noush at 7 month old


oh hes a cracker Keith! and he looks so cuddly:001_wub:

i cant actually believe how big hes got

.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> oh hes a cracker Keith! and he looks so cuddly:001_wub:
> 
> i cant actually believe how big hes got
> 
> .


hes the cheeky chappy of the litter and the smallest (only just though) his 2 brothers are bigger. I am pleased with how they have all turned out


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

He is lovely, he's a lot darker than most pole marks i've seen. what a cracker!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

noushka05 said:


> wow Fade to Grey...theres a blast from the past
> 
> and your Jilly is adorable:001_wub: ive never had ferrets but i think theyre so comical and very gorgeous!


haha yeah i've been hiding away for a few years. last time I came on here there was only a thousand or so of us at most and now...  tonnes of new people


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Are ferrets vicious at all? I've always loved the look of them but never met one 

I'd love to be able to keep them one day.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I've had them about 30 years and now my youngest is hooked on them too


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

chrisd said:


> Are ferrets vicious at all? I've always loved the look of them but never met one
> 
> I'd love to be able to keep them one day.


They are nothing at all like some people would have you believe. They can be nippy as youngsters the same as a puppy is but they soon get out of that. In all the years I've had them I've been bit only once and that was by accident


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

iv had them about three months lol and i cant remember what life was like without them


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> haha yeah i've been hiding away for a few years. last time I came on here there was only a thousand or so of us at most and now...  tonnes of new people


gosh yeah the forum has grown a bit.... its great to see you back on it.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

chrisd said:


> Are ferrets vicious at all? I've always loved the look of them but never met one
> 
> I'd love to be able to keep them one day.


it all depends how they are brought up. Generally they aren't aggressive at all


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I've had them about 30 years and now my youngest is hooked on them too
> 
> 
> __
> ...


nice ferret is it silver or DEW or albino the eyes are quite hard to see


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

we had some when I was quite young about 10 or so and the albino walked right up to me and sunk its teeth into my shin  its always put me right off. The pole marked one was much friendlier is this because they have better eye sight?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> we had some when I was quite young about 10 or so and the albino walked right up to me and sunk its teeth into my shin  its always put me right off. The pole marked one was much friendlier is this because they have better eye sight?


it just depends on the ferret, all colours can be nippy, but if you handle them daily and play with them they are really soft


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

How are they with cats? The one I will try and rescue tomorrow clearly liked dogs but the cat might be another matter...:001_unsure: I intend to take it to the RSPCA and/or try to locate its owner but if all this fails, I would not want it to go unloved and would want to offer it a home. What are the chances of them all getting on?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they can be great with cats, they will play with cats if you look on you tube you will see videos of them playing with cats. Donnie my old boy loves playing with dogs he gets so excited and bounces all over. What colour is it


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> they can be great with cats, they will play with cats if you look on you tube you will see videos of them playing with cats. Donnie my old boy loves playing with dogs he gets so excited and bounces all over. What colour is it


It is a light beige (pics are on my earlier thread but I've attached one below).


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I stopped keeping them about 2 years ago.

Luke.









Diego and Dakota.









Jack.









Boris and Fatso.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I LOVE that sandy hob shetlandlover hes beautiful!


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> I LOVE that sandy hob shetlandlover hes beautiful!


Thanks, He's Boris. I got him from his owner who couldn't care for him or Fatso anymore. They were grossly obese when they came to me, took months to get them on a good diet and to a "normal" weight. Obviously, Fatso's name stuck though.:blush:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I miss not having a sandy boy


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> nice ferret is it silver or DEW or albino the eyes are quite hard to see


He is an albino bred by Pakfield Ferrets


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so albinos eye sights arnt poorer than other ferrets?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> so albinos eye sights arnt poorer than other ferrets?


yeah they will be like any albino i guess but ferrets dont have great eyesight anyway


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> He is an albino bred by Pakfield Ferrets


he looks lovely never heard of that breeder just googled em  Its getting hard to find a big albino now they seem to be so small now a days


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> he looks lovely never heard of that breeder just googled em  Its getting hard to find a big albino now they seem to be so small now a days


Yeah i know what you mean, i've seen so many small ferrets recently. it's lovely to see big ferrets


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> Yeah i know what you mean, i've seen so many small ferrets recently. it's lovely to see big ferrets


im so pleased with my kits i bred last year the 3 hobs are really chunky and big so are the girls  I love the big fellas


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> im so pleased with my kits i bred last year the 3 hobs are really chunky and big so are the girls  I love the big fellas


Yeah i kept two that i bred last year a jill and a hob and they're both big.


----------

